# A rewarding career



## Shuto (Mar 23, 2007)

link

McDonalds is trying to get a dicionary publisher to change their definitions of 'McJobs'

a term the Oxford English Dictionary describes as &#8220;an unstimulating, low-paid job with few prospects, esp. one created by the expansion of the service sector&#8221;.

&#8220;We believe that it is out of date, out of touch with reality and most importantly it is insulting to those talented, committed, hard-working people who serve the public every day,&#8221; wrote David Fairhurst, chief people officer in northern Europe for McDonald&#8217;s, in a letter seen by the Financial Times seeking support for the petition. &#8220;It&#8217;s time the dictionary definition of &#8220;McJob&#8221; changed to reflect a job that is stimulating, rewarding and offers genuine opportunities for career progression and skills that last a lifetime.&#8221; 

Wow.  I didn't realize that.  Maybe I should consider making a career change.

Anyways, like it or not McDonalds has spawned a lot of Mc words which they are at least partially respsonsible for since they started using the Mc prefix for a lot of their products.  Stop complaining and deal with it.  

To their credit, at least their not suing.


----------

